# Two 2 Timers



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't usually go for quartz but I saw these and just had to have them!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had one of the black ones, bought it brand new in about 1983.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They're groovy Paul







. Resin case?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep the black one is resin has "_MARATHON_" cast into it on the bottom edge. The other is chrome on base.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like those PG, especially the chrome one.









Are they both fully functional?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes mark both working with day date, stopwatch and alarm in the lcd panel.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Those remind me of school Paul









But so do Casio calculator watches,and the strange people who wore them


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> yep the black one is resin has "_MARATHON_" cast into it on the bottom edge. The other is chrome on base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marathon







? I suppose Roy used his to time his running activities. I can imagine him in his shell suit and sweat band now....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

_MARATHON_ seems to be the name TIMEX chose for their digital chronographs which has developed into their current sports watches.

Ironman is their name for their G shock type watch.


----------

